# Eligibility for Gratuity?



## goatthoma (Mar 23, 2011)

Dear Friends,

I was working with a company in Sharjah airport free zone last 2years and 9 months
Now I resigned from the percent company and Joining to a Dubai internet city company,

I have few quires about that?

1)	Am eligible to get gratuity from the previous employer?
2)	Dubai free zone getting/stamping the visa attested professional certificate is mandatory?
3)	My old company contract was 1 month notice period employer and employee, but new company 3 months notice period?
Is it sounds like good or bad.

Thanks


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

1. Gratuity - check out these threads http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...21335-how-calculate-end-service-gratuity.html 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...21335-how-calculate-end-service-gratuity.html

2. Certificates - I think you still need attested certificates (it was required for me for JAFZA visa)

3. Notice period - you have to make a judgement. Are you okay with 3 months ? For sure you want it to be lower but the higher number helps you in the unfortunate scenario when the employer wants to fire you. I have a 3 month notice period. In my previous job it was 1 month


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

goatthoma said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I was working with a company in Sharjah airport free zone last 2years and 9 months
> Now I resigned from the percent company and Joining to a Dubai internet city company,
> ...


Hey goatthoma

1) ... the standard under the UAE Labour Law is 21 days gratuity for every completed year then 30 days per year after 5 years so my best guestimation is that you should at least get 42 days pay ....
2) Don't know
3) As a general rule of thumb the "more valuable and harder to replace" you are the longer the period for notification by either party .... Longer replacement times are not that uncommon here particularly in semi professional and professional type areas. _ From my own personal perspective though as I have come to realize, it can be a bit of an embuggerance when I am all but now counting down every minute of every day of my four months notice after being retrenched in very early January .... _


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Fatenhappy said:


> Hey goatthoma
> 
> 1) ... the standard under the UAE Labour Law is 21 days gratuity for every completed year then 30 days per year after 5 years so my best guestimation is that you should at least get 42 days pay ....2) Don't know
> 3) As a general rule of thumb the "more valuable and harder to replace" you are the longer the period for notification by either party .... Longer replacement times are not that uncommon here particularly in semi professional and professional type areas. _ From my own personal perspective though as I have come to realize, it can be a bit of an embuggerance when I am all but now counting down every minute of every day of my four months notice after being retrenched in very early January .... _


Not from what I have been reading lately.

If you resign from a company then you will only receive a third gratuity (7 days per year), however if you are terminated, you receive the full allowance.


----------



## goatthoma (Mar 23, 2011)

*Transfer Out from one free zone to another freezone*

Dear Friends,

Thanks for the information and update

Regarding the professional certificate attested for Visa ,
Right now my Visa profession is engineer working is Sharjah free zone, am transferring from one free zone to another free zone is it really required a attested professional certificate?

I have attested professional certificate not by UAE embassy its by Saudi embassy during my last employment,
If it’s really required it will take time.

Thanks


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

goatthoma said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Thanks for the information and update
> 
> ...


I would suggest that you ask your company PRO. If required, there are agencies which can get them attested for you in India (charges would be 500 Dhs or more) in about 2 weeks' time


----------

